# Blue Cat Rebel FOTD :)



## Bonkisqueen (Oct 4, 2007)

This was my look for work a few weeks ago, these pictures were taken during my lunch break, so my lips are all messed up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ignore it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used:
Club e/s
Rondelle e/s
Blacktrack fluidline
Freshwater e/s
Feline kohl power liner
Plushlash mascara
Studio Fix Fluid
SS pressed powder
Dollymix blush
Rebel l/s
Currant l/l

















And just for fun, this is my puppy Coco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got her a few weeks ago, she's a big lazy ball of fur


----------



## n_c (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow...you look stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the mu!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 4, 2007)

Girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know what to say. Love it!!

And your puppy is too cute.


----------



## almmaaa (Oct 4, 2007)

Lovely look, cute doggie!!!


----------



## ladynpink (Oct 4, 2007)

that blue e/l is NICE!!


----------



## Kisbee (Oct 4, 2007)

I love your eye shape!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 4, 2007)

I love this.  You are so pretty and your makeup is flawless.


----------



## belldandy13 (Oct 4, 2007)

holy moly you look HOT!  very sultry~

and your puppy is ADORABLE!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 4, 2007)

You look amazing & I love Coco, so cute!!


----------



## starangel2383 (Oct 4, 2007)

another amazing fotd, you look stunning and your puppy is the cutest thing i have ever seen.


----------



## entipy (Oct 4, 2007)

Awwww!! Coco is so cute!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your make-up is flawless. It's beautiful and creative and just... perfect!


----------



## Shadow (Oct 4, 2007)

Great job!  Very pretty!  Your puppy is adorable!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 4, 2007)

I bow before your liner skillz.


----------



## pichima (Oct 4, 2007)

oh my god, you look gorgeous!

your puppy's so cute ^^


----------



## frocher (Oct 4, 2007)

You look fantastic, and your puppy is a cutie.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Oct 4, 2007)

wow thats really beautiful...and ur puppy is sooo cute!!


----------



## hey (Oct 4, 2007)

oooo pretty


----------



## nunu (Oct 4, 2007)

you are gorgeous! love the make up!
coco is very cute!


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 4, 2007)

You have the prettiest eyes! Their shape is awesome.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 4, 2007)

Wooooow!!!!!! I just LOVE this look, your liner is perfect


----------



## chrisantiss (Oct 4, 2007)

beautiful and sweet dog


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome look! And the puppy....


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 4, 2007)

Holy S***!
It all looks amazing on you! And the lips and eyes look great together too!
The mu compliments your skin and hair really great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now I want Rebel l/s but it probably won't look as awesome on me 

Great job!


----------



## kblakes (Oct 4, 2007)

Beautiful and your puppy is so cute.


----------



## delidee32 (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, f*cking gorgeous and your puppy is sooo cute....


----------



## sassygirl224 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ugh, you are just too f'n gorgeous, lol. Seriously!!! You have the most beautiful eye shape ever. This look is fantastic just like all your other ones. Your pup is the cutest thing ever!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 4, 2007)

Your skills are awesome!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Oct 4, 2007)

your gorgeous!


----------



## mandragora (Oct 4, 2007)

You look fab!  And Coco is just plain adowwable.


----------



## Switz1880 (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow beautiful!!  And Coco is so CUTE!  What kind of dog is she?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 5, 2007)

You are freaking gorgeous and the pup is adorable.


----------



## devin (Oct 5, 2007)

ooooh i love this!! you look beautiful!


----------



## ShexyKristin (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm def a fan of you now!  Love your looks, they're awesome and the pets are a-FREAKING-dorable too! <3


----------



## Eoraptor (Oct 5, 2007)

What a glamorous look!  Excellent job!


----------



## Jot (Oct 5, 2007)

you look amazing. totally flawless. so beautiful


----------



## kyrillaangel (Oct 5, 2007)

Great, I love the liner.
And your puppy is so cute.


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 5, 2007)

you are MEGA beautiful!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love love LOVE this look! have you applied Freshwater e/s over Blacktrack?

& thats an adorable puppy!


----------



## BlueRose (Oct 5, 2007)

wow, I love the color of the eyeliner you've done, what did you do and use exactly?


----------



## makeupgal (Oct 5, 2007)

Your makeup is always gorgeous!  You have the best cheekbones.  That puppy is THEE cutest!


----------



## alysia56 (Oct 5, 2007)

Absolutely freaking perfect yet again.  Wondrous job!


----------



## Bonkisqueen (Oct 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxyqt* 

 
_you are MEGA beautiful!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i love love LOVE this look! have you applied Freshwater e/s over Blacktrack?

& thats an adorable puppy!_

 
Its actually Freshwater over Feline eyeliner (Smolder works too).  The shadow sticks better to a pencil liner that has a waxy texture to hold onto as opposed to a liquid, which dries completely.


----------



## ndn-ista (Oct 5, 2007)

your skin is flawless mama! Beautiful.


----------



## Jenlai (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty!!!


----------



## zerin (Oct 5, 2007)

whoa...so sexy! love ur makeup!


----------



## Noel (Oct 5, 2007)

You are so super freaking gorgeous, LOL!! Love your makeup!


----------



## snowkei (Oct 6, 2007)

I LOVE ur lipcolor!!!it's gorgeous!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Oct 6, 2007)

That is HOT. I love it. And of course the puppy is adorable too!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Oct 6, 2007)

well i adore the puppy,lol.and da makeup is HOT!!!!!and if those are how ur lips look "messed up" then i should mess mine up everyday...


----------



## slvrlips (Oct 6, 2007)

Very Pretty 
Cute pup


----------



## Pei (Oct 7, 2007)

Gorgeous~


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 7, 2007)

Another amazing look Good job!!!!!!


----------



## RobinG (Oct 9, 2007)

WOW your beautiful and your makeup is out of this world.


----------



## M.I.A. (Oct 9, 2007)

amazing!


----------



## addicted2mac (Oct 9, 2007)

absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Jayne (Oct 9, 2007)

that's really beautiful !! 
ohhh and I'm in love with your puppy ^^ she's sooo cute


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 9, 2007)

i love this makeup SO much. and your dog is adorable!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 9, 2007)

GORGEOUS!!

and your puppy is the most cutest thing ever!!!


----------



## Jacq-i (Oct 9, 2007)

Your makeup is lovely!

And... I love your puppy!!


----------



## meiming (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow, that is so sultry and sexy! I love it!!


----------



## Sahne (Oct 9, 2007)

OMG that's absolutley great...I love it, and your puppy, too!


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 9, 2007)

Coco is too freaking cute.

Your eyes are done so well, I love the blue cateye.


----------



## firemagician (Oct 10, 2007)

omg you're so pretty!!! you look so much like a myscene doll =)


----------



## gypsiebabie (Oct 10, 2007)

holy crap!!! u look gorgeous, and ur puppy is adorable!!!


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Oct 10, 2007)

This is pretty.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Oct 10, 2007)

I love the lips but the eyeliner is hot!!


----------



## .k. (Oct 14, 2007)

you remind me of little loca from youtube! lol


----------



## genie707 (Dec 8, 2007)

you should do a foundation tutorial.


----------



## Emmi (Dec 8, 2007)

You look beautiful. What a cute doggie!!


----------



## CassidyLovesMAC (Dec 8, 2007)

Love the blue lining! Gorgeous. And, your puppy is so adorable!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 9, 2007)

oh my fleeping GODDD!
thats gawgeeusss


----------

